# Going Back to School? How Will It Affect Your Marriage?



## Administrator

Education is extremely important, especially if you want to further your career. Unfortunately, going back to school can take years and it is also likely to be very expensive. All of these things have the potential to put a strain on your relationship, and that is something you and your partner need to consider before making any decisions. 
Keep reading to learn about the pros and cons of going back to school and to receive some tips for handling the transition. 

*Pros and Cons of Returning to School as an Adult*

Going back to school is never easy, but it could be a smart decision if you’re looking to further your career. Before you decide one way or the other, consider the pros and cons. Here are some things you should be thinking about: 

*Pros of Going Back to School*

•	Earning a degree or certification could qualify you for new and more lucrative job opportunities. 
•	You may develop a network of professors and other students while in school that you can draw upon in your career and in your life.
•	Going back to school as an adult means that you already have a life and you’re more likely to know exactly what you’re looking for in furthering your education. 
•	You may qualify for grants and scholarships as a non-traditional student that could make going back to school more affordable.

*Cons of Going Back to School *

•	You’ll have to balance studying and class time with other obligations such as work and family – you’ll also have to deal with a lot of distractions. 
•	Paying for school could put a strain on your budget and could limit your ability to work – you may need to rework your family budget. 
•	Spending time in class and studying could take away from time with your partner and your children – it may also limit your “me time”. 
•	You aren’t guaranteed a better job just because you have a degree – the job market is already saturated with younger professionals, so choose your field carefully.

*Tips for Making the Transition Smoothly*

Once you’ve made the decision to go back to school (and your partner supports you in this decision), the two of you will have some work to do to make the transition. Here are some tips to follow and things to keep in mind as you go:

•	Ask yourself whether going back to school will really bolster your career. In some cases, obtaining a degree or certification could qualify you for a better position or higher pay. In other cases, however, the cost of tuition may not justify the benefits you receive.
•	Talk to your current employer (if you plan on working while in school) and determine how much flexibility you have with your schedule. If you’ll need time off to attend class or study, it’s better to talk about these issues sooner rather than later. 
•	Be aware that being married could affect your financial aid. You’ll still need to fill out a FAFSA and having two incomes to account for might limit your aid. 
•	Have a conversation with your partner about how you are going to balance family obligations. Your partner is likely going to have to take on a lot of the parenting responsibilities so you can dedicate yourself to studying – make sure you’re on the same page about this ahead of time.
•	Ask your company whether they’ll pay for your education. Many companies offer benefits for continued education so you might be able to get some or all of the cost covered. 

Furthering yourself through education is a wonderful thing but it is not without its challenges. By keeping the above information in mind and following these useful tips, however, you and your partner can make the transition together for a greater chance of success.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

